# Risk of explosion (bottles lol)



## sbnmiky (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi..just another beginner question....
...

Is there any risk of bottles explosion , when Im going to bottle my wine? Its my first time, I got an hydrometer and Ill make sure that the reading is around 1.00 ( I think this is the correct goal for my wine)....
...so when my secondary fermentation is finished.....and after I checked with the Hydrometer......would be there any other risk of bottles explosion?

And can i stash them anywhere around the house....sun...heat...garage???


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 22, 2012)

sbnmiky, pull up a chair and Let me tell you a "lil ol story". I bottled some wine that was about 65*. I took a 1.5L bottle and put it in my car during the heat of the day. When I went back out to my car about 4 hours later I couldn't find the cork. My seat, door and windows were covered with wine though. Keep it out of heat or direct sun.


----------



## TonyP (Oct 22, 2012)

While corks can pop for a variety of reasons, including sudden temperature changes it would be extraordinary for wine bottles to break. I believe a soda bottle could explode if left in the sun at 100 degrees but I very much doubt non-carbonated wine could do the same.

Tony P.


----------



## sbnmiky (Oct 23, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> sbnmiky, pull up a chair and Let me tell you a "lil ol story". I bottled some wine that was about 65*. I took a 1.5L bottle and put it in my car during the heat of the day. When I went back out to my car about 4 hours later I couldn't find the cork. My seat, door and windows were covered with wine though. Keep it out of heat or direct sun.



So what happened? The fermentation wasnt finished at the time? Didnt you check with your hydrometer?

Im planning to use screwcaps.........so they shouldnt pop....


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 23, 2012)

The cork popped because the cool wine was just bottled and placed into a hot car with the windows shut. The same thing that kills animals and children every year. The wine warmed up and expanded in the bottle.


----------



## g8keeper (Oct 23, 2012)

sbnmiky said:


> Hi..just another beginner question....
> ...
> 
> Is there any risk of bottles explosion , when Im going to bottle my wine? Its my first time, I got an hydrometer and Ill make sure that the reading is around 1.00 ( I think this is the correct goal for my wine)....
> ...


 
after checking your hydrometer, and the s.g. is the same for 3 consecutive days, then it is time to stabilize, degas, and make sure your wine is clear....you have to make sure all this is done PRIOR to bottling....i am only emphasizing this because you admit you are a beginner but have not indicated in your post how much knowledge of the process you have....it just sounded to me like your intention was to bottle as soon as fermentation was finished, and that is not necessarily the case...if you were to bottle without doing these things, THEN you would definitely be running the risk of corks popping and bottles exploding.....enjoy the hobby, but be safe....


NOTE: like i said, you want to make sure your s.g. is stable for 3 days, which most likely, will be below 1.000....hard to say for sure because we don't know what you are making, whether a kit, fruit wine, white or red wine, nor do we know what your starting gravity was or yeast used...these are variables that influence roughly at what s.g. your wine will finish....


----------



## sbnmiky (Oct 23, 2012)

g8keeper said:


> after checking your hydrometer, and the s.g. is the same for 3 consecutive days, then it is time to stabilize, degas, and make sure your wine is clear....you have to make sure all this is done PRIOR to bottling....i am only emphasizing this because you admit you are a beginner but have not indicated in your post how much knowledge of the process you have....it just sounded to me like your intention was to bottle as soon as fermentation was finished, and that is not necessarily the case...if you were to bottle without doing these things, THEN you would definitely be running the risk of corks popping and bottles exploding.....enjoy the hobby, but be safe....



Thanks mate...and to be honest, i dont even have corks....I just got screwcaps......and standard 750ml wine bottles.

In my makewine.co.nz Kit instructions there is no mention about stabilize, degas...only suggestion to clear wine tho racking.


----------



## sbnmiky (Oct 23, 2012)

I used 2 kg White Grapes...1.2Kg standard sugar.....done 1 bucket fermentation using "Harvest Premium Wine Yeast BV7"

All this following beginner wine kit.

At the time of primary fermentation, I had no hydrometer; now ive got my hydrometer...so Ill wait the end of secondary fermentation (has been there bubbling in airlock for about a week....but its slowing down now). 

Ill wait 3 days with same SG....when it finishes the secondary fermentation.


----------



## MonkeyK (Oct 23, 2012)

Easy to burst a bottle while corking though, if it's been overfilled.


----------



## Arne (Oct 24, 2012)

If you are using screwcaps, make sure it is done fermenting and stable. The screwcap type bottles are not made for pressure and if you get a referment you will get pressure. I believer that mite get you close to a bottle bomb. If it referments with a corked bottle it will just push the cork out. Been there. Havn't used screw caps so don't know for sure what will happen with them. Be safe and good luck with it, Arne.


----------

